# Villagers you now like because of PC?



## Ras (Feb 18, 2018)

Are there any villagers you used to not like or didn?t know much about that you now like because of Pocket Camp?

Bob was always popular here, and the mock cult surrounding him kind of turned me against him. I like him after PC. His coloring is cool.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 18, 2018)

Raddle I didn't even realize existed before Pocket Camp, and I think he's one of the best character designs in the game. Roscoe I never paid much attention to because I'm not fond of horse villagers, but he's actually really cool and I love the grumpy personality types. I've got both of them living in my ACNL town now, and I adore them there too.

In general it's been kinda cool being able to see popular animals I've never had in any game before, like Rosie and Bob. I still can't say I can see the hype for some of them, but at least I've 'met' them now.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 18, 2018)

Goose.


----------



## Ras (Feb 19, 2018)

I like that some of the "lower tier" animals like Roscoe and Raddle are getting their due! I like seeing Drake and Jay every day, and they are another couple of villagers I never thought of before PC.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 20, 2018)

I really like Boots. I’m not sure why. Also Peitro and Stitches have totally grown on me, so now I understand why they are fan favorites


----------



## Garrett (Feb 20, 2018)

Kid Cat. I even have his Amiibo card but never thought about scanning him in. He's really grown on me through Pocket Camp.


----------



## pidge (Feb 20, 2018)

I never even knew June after the WA update, but the minute I saw her in PC I was in love - now she's basically my best friend honestly I love her to bits.


----------



## Ras (Feb 20, 2018)

Yay, June is the best! I like Ketchup, too!


----------



## Ras (Mar 15, 2018)

I’m really liking the harmonious villagers. Bill has become my best bro, and Gladys has such cute eyes.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 15, 2018)

Boots! i like the alligators, i've just never had one in my new leaf town. i have had a couple in city folk


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't know why but I loved Cherry from the start. She seems like the cool kid you can't really believe wants to be your friend. And I dig her outfit and piercings. I'm at 19 with her now so she'll be my first level 20 camper.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 16, 2018)

Bill and Gladys are new faves of mine now tbh


----------



## Ras (Mar 16, 2018)

I really like Agnes. Never really saw her before this game. The uchis are so sweet in this game.


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie (Mar 19, 2018)

I would say Boots. I didn't like him at all first, but now since PC, I really started to like him more.


----------



## Flare (Mar 19, 2018)

Definitely like Jay and Tex alot more now than what I used to.


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 19, 2018)

For me, I think it's Moe. He's just so cute and seeing his little toothy smile in my campsite every day is amazing.


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 20, 2018)

marshal. I thought he looked alright but I wasn't crazy about him but since having him in camp he's one of the funniest villagers and some of his dialogue is straight up stuff I would say.


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 21, 2018)

Honestly, since most of them have the same dialogue they all seem like the same one with a different face.


----------



## allainah (Mar 21, 2018)

I already loved Moe & Raddle prior to PC

The only character I would say is Filbert? I never hated him but PC has exposed him to me more and he's just sooOooo cute ;_; I actually want him in my acnl town now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 21, 2018)

Just now finding out how adorable Margie is.  I mean, her eyes are gorgeous and her colors are amazing.  I'm kinda regretting never having her in my AC:NL towns.


----------



## ESkill (Mar 22, 2018)

I like Curt and Apollo a lot now. Also I never liked the look of the polka dot furniture,  but I love it in pocket camp. I'm trying to collect it in new leaf now.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 25, 2018)

I think I just fell in love with Bam.


----------

